# Youtube video not getting downloaded in 1080P?



## michael (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have one query, i can watch many videos on youtube on PC/Smart TV in 1080P but not able to download by savevid.com in 1080p, it downloads only in 720P why so?

earlier I used to download in 1080p.

Any issue?

is there any other way to download 1080P resolution?

Please advise.


----------



## erocker (Feb 21, 2014)

Try using aTube Catcher. http://atube-catcher.dsnetwb.com/video/


----------



## michael (Feb 22, 2014)

erocker said:


> Try using aTube Catcher. http://atube-catcher.dsnetwb.com/video/


let me try this one.

ohh not eally. it also downloads in 720P only.

dont know how come we can see diffrence in watching video online in 720p and 1080p but when downloaded only shows in 720p  max?

your tube catcher looks like convert it to 1080p but dont download in 1080P.

Please reply


----------

